# Losing my Buddy



## jbobb1 (May 2, 2020)

Losing my best Bud to B cell Lymphoma and it's a tough one to swallow!


----------



## RJSakowski (May 2, 2020)

Our burden to bear is that we are destined to outlive our furry pals.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 2, 2020)

I've been through more than one once in a life time dogs, currently enjoying another potential candidate.  Took me 3 years to get back in the mood as the last Lab I had was just simply wonderful.  I miss all my dogs.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rwm (May 2, 2020)

That's terrible news. So sorry. Beautiful dog!
Robert


----------



## kb58 (May 2, 2020)

Yeah our lab/pit bull is 13 and has really slowed down recently. He sleeps so much that I sometimes check to see if he's still breathing, because it's not his usual self. He's my best friend and I'm trying to prepare myself, but it's really hard. It's such a shame that they don't live longer


----------



## benmychree (May 2, 2020)

I won't have another dog, they just don't live long enough, although at age 75, --- Mine was a black lab shepard mix, a wonderful companion, it was a heart breaker to lose her.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 2, 2020)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing our pets is so very difficult. They are so loyal and loving, wanting not much more than a good scritch behind the ears and a walk.
The pain is real.


----------



## Aukai (May 2, 2020)

Sorry for your pain.....


----------



## mikey (May 2, 2020)

What a beautiful guy. Truly sorry he is so sick, and I know exactly how you feel. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Superburban (May 2, 2020)

We fully understand what you are going through, We lost two dogs in a bit over a year to Cancer.  Still miss them both every day. Give him an extra hug every day from me, and savor every minute you have with him.


----------



## SLK001 (May 2, 2020)

It's a trip we all will make.  At least he will be waiting for you when you get to the other side.  I had to put down my friend of 15 years - God, it was like killing a child.


----------



## DiscoDan (May 3, 2020)

Sorry about the loss of your buddy


----------



## tjb (May 3, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.  Sounds like many of us have been through that as well.  Some of us, more than once.  I've lost a handful over the last forty years.  Still miss every one of them.

Regards


----------



## jbobb1 (May 3, 2020)

Thank you all. It’s being a struggle for him I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 3, 2020)

man that sucks.
pets touch us in ways that can't be explained
their loyalty and unconditional love is an example for all of us to emulate.
you are a lucky man to have had such a good friend for so long
maybe that can comfort you a little.
i'm very sorry to hear this


----------



## jbobb1 (May 3, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> man that sucks.
> pets touch us in ways that can't be explained
> their loyalty and unconditional love is an example for all of us to emulate.
> you are a lucky man to have had such a good friend for so long
> ...



This is so true. Thank you


----------



## buffdan (May 3, 2020)

So sorry to hear.. It is so painful to lose our little buddies..  They are family and best friends..
I feel sadness in my heart.  
Wish we could be there to help you thru this.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 3, 2020)

buffdan said:


> So sorry to hear.. It is so painful to lose our little buddies..  They are family and best friends..
> I feel sadness in my heart.
> Wish we could be there to help you thru this.



You are here with us, along with everyone else. Your kind words prove that.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2020)

We lose so many dogs in our lifetimes.
I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## johnnyc14 (May 5, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I share your heartbreak as we too lost our best buddy Fraser last Friday. They bring so much joy to our lives.


----------



## Gaffer (May 5, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear about your sick pup, and I know all too well the pain you're going through. Dogs are the only animal in my experience that express truly unconditional love. My former boss's email signature line had this quote, "Trying to be half the man my dog thinks I am." I don't know who authored it, but perfect. I wish you the best jbobb1.


----------



## Old Mud (May 6, 2020)

Boy that's a tough one. Many of us have been saddened by loosing a Buddy. It's never easy.


----------



## CDBEAM (May 6, 2020)

I still have my dog Terra....she is a Wirehair Fox Terrier.....and a true joy !!!    Slowing down a bit at 12.....  My deep regret for your loss !!  Really !!!!!  Every time I even think about loosing Terra....well...there a just no words to describe the flood of  sad emotion that completely explodes....SO....I enjoy every minute of her company !!  ONLY a Dog Lover can understand this !!!  Only a Dog Lover !!!  You can spot her below my lathe Avatar !!


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2020)

My lab had bone cancer, he went past my comfort zone for him(he never complained) by a week or so. My wife understood, but could not let go. I took him in yesterday without her knowing. There was a bit of a ruckus, but I rather deal with her than see him suffer. We're here for you, and understand....


----------



## eugene13 (May 6, 2020)

It's always tough to loose someone with who you share your mind, you have my sympathy.


----------



## gr8legs (May 6, 2020)

Losing a cherished friend is never easy.

I am sorry for your loss.

Stu


----------



## kwilliam (May 7, 2020)

I have two goldies. Had two goldies before that. One goldie before that.

My advise.

Get two more goldies. QUICK.
The way two play with each other is unique.


Malcolm


----------



## jbobb1 (May 8, 2020)

We lost our boy this morning. Just wanted to say Thank You for the much needed support.


----------



## Aukai (May 8, 2020)

Very hard thing to do, and the biggest responsibility for the human partner. My sincere condolences.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2020)

My condolences, jbobb1. I know how hard this is and I feel for you.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 8, 2020)

mikey said:


> My condolences, jbobb1. I know how hard this is and I feel for you.



Thank you. Have done this several times, but it was even tougher with this guy. He just had a personality that caused you to laugh and love him.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 9, 2020)

Aukai said:


> My lab had bone cancer, he went past my comfort zone for him(he never complained) by a week or so. My wife understood, but could not let go. I took him in yesterday without her knowing. There was a bit of a ruckus, but I rather deal with her than see him suffer. We're here for you, and understand....



Sorry to hear this. We share the same pain.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 9, 2020)

kwilliam said:


> I have two goldies. Had two goldies before that. One goldie before that.
> 
> My advise.
> 
> ...



Still have one that's 10yrs old. I'm worried about her under the circumstances.


----------

